
Amazon warehouse workers in Europe stage ‘we are not robots’ protests - aceperry
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/23/amazon-warehouse-workers-in-europe-stage-we-are-not-robots-protests/
======
magma17
Exactly. Amazon needs robots. No place for humans.

